# Brownie Bombed!!!!



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I was talking with The Dakotan through pm and confessed my love of brownies. 
I guess he thought it would be a good idea to destroy the front porch/patio and scare the two dogs. :r When I saw the bomb I thought who is that  I don't know anyone from there. Then I opened the box and saw the goodies and realized who had my number. Literally a sweet bomb Thank you very much Bro.

































:dr:dr:dr


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I was talking with The Dakotan through pm and confessed my love of brownies.
> I guess he thought it would be a good idea to destroy the front porch/patio and scare the two dogs. :r When I saw the bomb I thought who is that  I don't know anyone from there. Then I opened the box and saw the goodies and realized who had my number. Literally a sweet bomb Thank you very much Bro.


Sweet lookin sticks and baked goods! It's a darn good thing the dogs didn't get into the brownies...that would've been bad news bears.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

sweet bomb :tu

Great hit on Perry, Jeff!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm eating another brownie :dr


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn nice hit. Those brownies look very moist and delicious!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jkorp said:


> Damn nice hit. Those brownies look very moist and delicious!


they are


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't eat them all at once Perry....oh heck why not!!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I love it. Another personal touch bomb.

Class act all the way.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice hit Jeff!
I didn't know you could bake!?:mn


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Nice hit Jeff!
> I didn't know you could bake!?:mn


shhhhh. i can cook too but i don't want anyone to know!

Glad you got the bomb, Perry. I hope it cheered you up and diverted your attention from your back for a few minutes. Get better soon buddy!!!!!

Yes, the brownies are/were moist and delicious! IMHO.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Dakotan said:


> shhhhh. i can cook too but i don't want anyone to know!
> 
> Glad you got the bomb, Perry. I hope it cheered you up and diverted your attention from your back for a few minutes. Get better soon buddy!!!!!
> 
> Yes, the brownies are/were moist and delicious! IMHO.


It did  thank you


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nicely done. Enjoy Perry.

Al


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

sick ! congrats, looks tasty


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet hit, literally!!! Nice sticks too!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I do not know which one would I like more, the brownies or gars...:dr


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Apparently, Jeff, I give you too much RG. You are a class act, man!

Enjoy those goodies, P!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice!! Man, now i'm craving brownies. I think I'm gonna have to go find myself some.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm... I bet you'll taste the chocolate in all the sticks. Wait a minute, did I happen to see a green leaf sticking out of one of those brownies????:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> Hmmm... I bet you'll taste the chocolate in all the sticks. Wait a minute, did I happen to see a green leaf sticking out of one of those brownies????:ss


I do seem in a better place since eating two brownies


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I do seem in a better place since eating two brownies


:r:r They aren't THOSE kind of brownies!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> I do seem in a better place since eating two brownies


very nice bomb!

I wonder if those are "special" brownies....  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Dakotan said:


> :r:r They aren't THOSE kind of brownies!


then explain :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great hit Jeff.:tu Looks tasty Perry both the brownies and the smokes!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's one helluva bomb right there!!! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Chocolate and Cigars.

Yum Yum ....:tu

What to have for dessert.....:tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Evidently, I need to send brownies with every bomb!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Dakotan said:


> Evidently, I need to send brownies with every bomb!


:r:r:r now look what you started


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Evidently, I need to send brownies with every bomb!


Yes


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r:r:r now look what you started


I know!! For the record, and the reason this all started, I like pie.

Take that MCS!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> I know!! For the record, and the reason this all started, I like pie.
> 
> Take that MCS!!!


:tpd:Cake is just over rated. Pie is where it's at:dr


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> :tpd:Cake is just over rated. Pie is where it's at:dr


YES!!!! I'm with you, Ray!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Dakotan said:


> YES!!!! I'm with you, Ray!


Brownies


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Brownies


Yes brownies are good too. Pie>Cake Brownies>Cookies......Pie+Brownies=:dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yes brownies are good too. Pie>Cake Brownies>Cookies......Pie+Brownies=:dr


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1545197&postcount=32


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Brownie Pie!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats phat!:dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that's one tasty bomb!! :dr :dr


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I love brownies. My daughter makes them for me all the time.
She knows just how much oil to put in them so they're exactly how I like them.
I generally eat the whole pan with two pots of coffee as soon as they're done. 
Very. Nice. Hit.
Top Tenner, so far as I'm concerned. :Tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice. I'll take one with coffee please.

Al


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Ahh Brownies!! I love brownies!! The smokes are nice, but brownies, that rocks!!!!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

A *SWEET* bomb on so many levels! :ss

On a side note . . . I was smoking an Oliva MBIII robusto the other day and found it paired quite well with a chocolate brownie.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

And here I am trying not to eat after work before I go to bed.....that did not help.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

BamBam said:


> And here I am trying not to eat after work before I go to bed.....that did not help.


one brownie won't hurt


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Mmmmm ... brownies


----------

